# W: Screamer Killer Carnifexes



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I need 2 screamer killer carnifexes (2 sets of scything talons) for my army and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to trade or sell theirs. I have nids and SWs, some DE (old and new modles) and I'm also willing to pay cash if its needed. PM me if you're interested


----------

